# Luanda: The return of a magnificent city..



## EdnilsonQ (Oct 6, 2014)

This one is a little old, because that building on the right (the glass facade one) was completed for almost 2 years now



>


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

EdnilsonQ said:


> This one is a little old, because that building on the right (the glass facade one) was completed for almost 2 years now


Spectacular isnt it? give us a pic


----------



## EdnilsonQ (Oct 6, 2014)

Arsenalno1 said:


> Courtesy of Kamutangre


:cheers: but not 2 years, I write wrong... Is 2 months (since november 2014)


----------



## casb68 (Jan 4, 2011)

This last building is really nice


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

casb68 said:


> This last building is really nice


+1


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Beautiful shots, thank you BenjaminEli :cheers:


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Baia De Luanda









https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2911/13833651953_50ecceacf8_b.jpg










https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3707/13833635195_aa19b2f323_b.jpg
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Tourist friendly Luanda









https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2902/13988893406_75833bbd8c_b.jpg












https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7132/14008818331_36b7954a5b_b.jpg
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Just Another Monday Rush hour!









https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7446/14150568422_e2d5195f55_b.jpg










https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8413/8703398576_57fae3d981_b.jpg










https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7225/13903734291_1b8589269f_b.jpg
​
57


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

High-Class Apartments










https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7188/14012011015_eba125056a_b.jpg










https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7198/14032013853_6cde58cc71_b.jpg
​


----------



## EdnilsonQ (Oct 6, 2014)

:yes: Nice Apartments


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Economy Class Apartments









https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7336/14178198122_80c101117d_b.jpg













https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2918/14177553671_d18c94fc0f_b.jpg












https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7427/14200963533_41cb0d53c9_b.jpg
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Urban Sanitation


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Light Infra









https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2900/14214649813_bebea87f02_b.jpg











https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7380/14009930147_514b029f80_b.jpg
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Mega Heights










https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2939/14169057916_dba24133bf_b.jpg











https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7343/14193239211_962ddb0c00_b.jpg


​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Home Sweet Home..










https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7377/14009892850_8726f9b5ee_b.jpg











https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7456/14009857459_047ca27f1f_b.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Heroes Since Time Immemorial Monument*









https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2923/14467715162_cf2b53d657_b.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Baia de Luanda financial center

















flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Surface Of The Earth










https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2896/14489192933_0a7f5aeba7_b.jpg












https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2923/14282464598_4cb956823a_b.jpg









https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3881/14445939196_628064c41d_b.jpg

​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Luanda Sul

















https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3920/14469041215_6830aef4b6_b.jpg​


----------



## EdnilsonQ (Oct 6, 2014)

skytrax said:


>


----------



## EdnilsonQ (Oct 6, 2014)

skytrax said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## EdnilsonQ (Oct 6, 2014)

skytrax said:


>





skytrax said:


>


----------



## EdnilsonQ (Oct 6, 2014)

skytrax said:


>


----------



## EdnilsonQ (Oct 6, 2014)

skytrax said:


>





skytrax said:


> Algumas fotos ao nível da rua, tal como alguns membros como o Arsenalno1 haviam requisitado..


----------



## EdnilsonQ (Oct 6, 2014)

skytrax said:


> E mais outras.. :lol:


----------



## EdnilsonQ (Oct 6, 2014)

skytrax said:


>





skytrax said:


>


----------



## EdnilsonQ (Oct 6, 2014)

skytrax said:


>


----------



## EdnilsonQ (Oct 6, 2014)

skytrax said:


>


----------



## EdnilsonQ (Oct 6, 2014)

skytrax said:


>


----------



## EdnilsonQ (Oct 6, 2014)

skytrax said:


>


----------



## EdnilsonQ (Oct 6, 2014)

And finally the flag 



skytrax said:


>


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

Nice ones ! :yes: :yes:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great pictures!!


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Luanda Harbour View By Arsenalno1 SSC*









http://i1379.photobucket.com/albums/ah141/Chriszola/16564203050_335c208da3_b_zpss6jl0a2a.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Trekker's Pais









http://i1028.photobucket.com/albums/y344/skytrax1/Luanda 2015/IMG_0509_zps5vlstd1f.jpg














*Fortaleza*









http://i1028.photobucket.com/albums/y344/skytrax1/Luanda 2015/IMG_0510_zps45jl4s6h.jpg​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

skytrax said:


>





skytrax said:


> Skyline Luandense..










http://iconosquare.com/p/940874907113806514_28966589​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

Matthias Offodile said:


> *some angles of the city that we have seen rarely in here, at least at night*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_____________


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

nice updates


----------



## ProudAfrican88 (Mar 23, 2015)

Don´t fool anybody with these pictures. Luanda is just one big shit hole: it is overpriced, dirty, shabby, hyper-corrupt, crime-ridden and above all it is filled with many racist people!


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

ProudAfrican88 said:


> Don´t fool anybody with these pictures. Luanda is just one big shit hole: it is overpriced, dirty, shabby, hyper-corrupt, crime-ridden and above all it is filled with many racist people!


where are you from ?


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

ProudAfrican88 said:


> Don´t fool anybody with these pictures. Luanda is just one big shit hole: it is overpriced, dirty, shabby, hyper-corrupt, crime-ridden and above all it is filled with many racist people!


More pictures to make you cry . . .



JustWatch said:


> Afternoon in Avenida 4 de Fevereiro - By : Stélvio Filipe
> 
> 
> 
> ...





JustWatch said:


> http://iconosquare.com/p/948346743699433566_4116689
> 
> 
> 
> ...





JustWatch said:


> http://iconosquare.com/p/948607343246584929_1605615650
> 
> 
> 
> ...






ProudAfrican88 said:


> Don´t fool anybody with these pictures. Luanda is just one big shit hole: it is overpriced, dirty, shabby, hyper-corrupt, crime-ridden and above all it is filled with many racist people!


I know this city is overpriced , dirty shabby , hyper-corrupt , crime-ridden . . . but above all , the city is growing !!


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

ProudAfrican88 said:


> Don´t fool anybody with these pictures. Luanda is just one big shit hole: it is overpriced, dirty, shabby, hyper-corrupt, crime-ridden and above all it is filled with many racist people!


Matthias, you are such a sick man that kinda makes me want to vomit!! uke:


----------



## Arsenalno1 (Mar 10, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^ LOL Haters gone hate. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Arsenalno1 (Mar 10, 2010)

skytrax said:


> Matthias, you are such a sick man that kinda makes me want to vomit!! uke:


Are you sure its Matthias?


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Did Matthias get banned???


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

musiccity said:


> Did Matthias get banned???


No , he just decided to leave the forum due to some problems :nuts:


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

JustWatch said:


> No , he just decided to leave the forum due to some problems :nuts:


Does he still have his famous temper tantrums?? :nuts: It's been a while since I've been active in the Angolan forum


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

I sent him a p message but he wont say what his actual problem is..AAh Trollsss!!!!


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

musiccity said:


> Did Matthias get banned???


Yes. He decided to troll everywhere now.


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

JustWatch said:


> Somewhere in Luanda - @francys_the_one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


___________________


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

EdnilsonQ said:


> *Vila Alice - Luanda*
> Hoje
> 
> 
> ...


ll


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

JustWatch said:


> Courtesy of Ana Lisa , Filipe Castanheira , Stefan Amaral , Gustavo Vbl , Jessé Manuel on Instagram​





JustWatch said:


> Morning Pictures - Marginal , Bay View & Others
> 
> 
> 
> ...


____


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

Arsenalno1 said:


> Can not wait for the IMOB tower. It will fill that space nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> The most recent skyline shot by Ademar Rangel Photography.​





Arsenalno1 said:


> Courtesy of Angola em Movimento​





Arsenalno1 said:


> Some construction going on near the stadium, and the road being repaved. Looks very ugly. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...





JustWatch said:


> http://iconosquare.com/p/954407295960030547_37058910
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_________


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

http://iconosquare.com/p/957100509668798169_180197522









http://iconosquare.com/p/957302683401247649_1736822613​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

http://iconosquare.com/p/958474660053566192_479298375










http://iconosquare.com/p/958587906772603088_295917723










http://iconosquare.com/p/958433557853754682_34208060










http://iconosquare.com/p/958187528964842865_2302600










http://iconosquare.com/p/958046539388035104_1601180263​


----------



## Rhino (Dec 31, 2004)

So.... Can anyone cry or throw selves to the floor in a temper tantrum & then vomit, or do I need a permit etc. ?


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

Picture taken from, Cais de Quatro , a restaurant at the island








Courtesy of Pedro Pinheiro 
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

next


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

next page


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

​


> From Restaurante Caribe - Ricky Stapleton
> 
> 
> 
> ...





skytrax said:


>





skytrax said:


>





skytrax said:


>


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*
Night : Other Angle Of Luanda*




























_Courtesy of Gustavo & Emmanuel King, Ricardo Teceira_










Courtesy of Konstantin Bahonsky (Angola Image)​


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great pictures!


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

:cheers:



> Courtesy of Alvesfernando0
> 
> 
> 
> ...





JustWatch said:


> http://iconosquare.com/p/994315009893071935_178325254
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

:cheers:​


Matthias Offodile said:


> Courtesy of Mauro Macedo
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Matthias Offodile said:


> *other angle*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

nice...updates JW


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

Luanda



















Courtesy of Carla Fernandes









http://iconosquare.com/p/1000144321863222420_245399608



















*other angle...the pic was taken late afternoon from Mussullo*










_Courtesy of R. Ferreira_
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://i1379.photobucket.com/albums/ah141/Chriszola/New Angola_zpsjgjbsa4x.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

LUANDA



















TV Globo Internacional​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

Courtesy of Sérgio Leandro 

IMG]https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/hphotos-xaf1/t51.2885-15/e15/11386486_796150260504982_944991306_n.jpg[/IMG]
http://iconosquare.com/p/1015886990145690472_50666221











_Courtesy of Germano Miele_





Edifício Kilamba



















Torres Kianda 










Courtesy of icarusinkphotograph
​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

JustWatch said:


> *Estádio 11 de Novembro & Pista de Karting*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



__________:banana:__________​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks BenjaminEli :cheers1:


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=7cc072ef08e102bf4aa7861f6237358f&oe=56347A5A


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

Matthias Offodile said:


> Courtesy of Progest​


_____


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

JustWatch said:


> Courtesy of D4Ni [email protected]ªº
> 
> *Comandante Gika*
> 
> ...


---​


Matthias Offodile said:


> *Miramar quarter in Luanda*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-----


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

Courtesy: Mawete Alexandre

*Luanda Arena*












Courtesy of Victor Mendez​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

Luanda - other angle from the city










Courtesy of Gloria Branco

*Another recent pic...taken directly from a newly inaugurated office floor*










Courtesy B. Souza​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

(@) Rui Jorge & Jesus Kiteque​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Gilaj_Alexandre *| SkyscrapercityAngola 

​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Skytrax | *SkyscrapercityAngola & *Kostadin Luchansky * | Angola Image Bank
​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Mussulo Island, Luanda*









*Skytrax |* SkyscraperCity Angola 

*Luanda Island *









Visita ao projeto Vias de Luanda, de melhoria urbana by Francisco Vagner Araujo, sur Flickr​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

odilrak said:


> 127857199
> by odilrak, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> ...


:hi:



*Luanda | Continuação *




khaliweed said:


>


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

Luanda's Skyline



odilrak said:


> _
> Courtesy of Kostandin Luchansky - Angola Image Bank_
> 
> 
> ...


____​​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

Talatona , Luanda Sul​


JustWatch said:


> http://falconeyegeo.wix.com/falconeye
> 
> ​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

odilrak said:


> 109092063 by odilrak, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> 65_full by odilrak, sur Flickr
> ...


:hi:​


----------

